# Pakistani legislator defends `honour killings'



## GAP (30 Aug 2008)

Jeeezzzz.....and they complain about Afghanistan.....

Pakistani legislator defends `honour killings'
Updated Sat. Aug. 30 2008 9:16 AM ET The Associated Press
Article Link

ISLAMABAD, Pakistan -- A Pakistani legislator defended a decision by southwestern tribesmen to bury five women alive because they wanted to choose their own husbands, telling stunned members of parliament this week to spare him their outrage. 

"These are centuries-old traditions and I will continue to defend them," Israr Ullah Zehri, who represents Baluchistan province, said Saturday. "Only those who indulge in immoral acts should be afraid." 

The women, three of whom were teenagers, were first shot and then thrown into a ditch. 

They were still breathing as their bodies were covered with rocks and mud, according media reports and human rights activists, who said their only "crime" was that they wished to marry men of their own choosing 

Zehri told a packed and flabbergasted parliament Friday that Baluch tribal traditions helped stop obscenity and then asked fellow legislators not to make a big fuss about it. 

Many stood up in protest, saying the executions were "barbaric" and demanding that discussions continue Monday. But a handful said it was an internal matter of the deeply conservative province. 

"I was shocked," said Nilofar Bakhtiar, who pushed for legislation calling for perpetrators of so-called honour killings to be punished when she served as minister of women's affairs under the last government. 

"I feel that we've gone back to the starting point again," she said. "It's really sad for me." 

The incident allegedly occurred one month
More on link


----------



## medicineman (30 Aug 2008)

Living proof that people do still live in the Stone Age...

MM


----------



## aesop081 (31 Aug 2008)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Living proof that people do still live in the Stone Age...



No need to look at Pakistan for this stuff, just look around lower mainland BC.

Oh wait, those people come from.........


----------



## armyvern (31 Aug 2008)

Gendercide.

Which seems to be _routine_ in Pakistan as any googlesearch will show. 

Gendercide Watch

Shit like this ... happens a whole hell of a lot, but only hits the news in rare circumstances.


----------



## jollyjacktar (31 Aug 2008)

Don't forget the practice of burning new brides in their kitchens in parts of India.  I don't think that I'll ever fully understand or comprehend the mindset of these people who don't act like people.


----------



## cameron (31 Aug 2008)

I agree with him parliament should spare him their outrage, instead just shoot him, throw him in a pit and bury him while he's still breathing.  Nothing upsets me more than when people defend inhumane practices by arguing that they're centuries old 'traditions'.


----------



## George Wallace (31 Aug 2008)

Just goes to show how much this Region still has to 'advance' just to become members of the 20th Century.  Now that we have entered the 21st Century, they still have a long way to go.  Afghanistan has a much longer road to take.  It will take many decades before that Region resembles and accepts the 'values' of our society in even the most basic ways.


----------



## George Wallace (31 Aug 2008)

cameron said:
			
		

> I agree with him parliament should spare him their outrage, instead just shoot him, throw him in a pit and bury him while he's still breathing.  Nothing upsets me more than when people defend inhumane practices by arguing that they're centuries old 'traditions'.



So?  You will lower yourself to their level?  You condone the rest of us to "step backwards" as opposed to educating them.  Brilliant.  People don't change at the snap of your fingers, and as we just saw, your decisions are not always in the best interest of all parties.  Brilliant.


----------



## cameron (31 Aug 2008)

George with all due respect do you really think someone like him can be 'educated'.  Certainly I support educating and sensitizing people at the grassroots level because many of them just do not know any better, but this man is a legislator for God's sake!


----------



## 1feral1 (31 Aug 2008)

cameron said:
			
		

> ....do you really think someone like him can be 'educated'.  Certainly I support educating and sensitizing people at the grassroots level because many of them just do not know any better......



Greetings to ALCON from a u-bewt tropical spring day,

When I was in Saskatchewan last month, I was listening to CJME 980am talk radio. They had a local bloke of Pakistani origin who claimed that it was the CIA attacking US and CF troops, and spreading the war through out AFG and PAK. The announcer could not even get a word in.

This bloke was dead serious, so support for the enemy, and twisted outragous thoughts, no matter how twisted they are, are alive and well within the Cdn border. There are many out there who honestly beleive crap like this, living in our own communities.

Can they be re-educated in the real facts? I think naught.

Honour killings, Sharia law etc are just how it is in many parts of the world, and how things should be in Canada by many who desire such a way of life from whence they came.

IMHO Canada's internal struggle is yet to come, and the generation which follows will have an up hill battle in many ways.



People who beleive in such outragous thoughts WRT honour killings, and the US CIA actually playing 'Taliban', killing their own men, and ours honestly frighten me.

OWDU


----------



## twistedcables (18 Sep 2008)

As long as people know that these are cultural traditions and have no religious origin. 

 Islam condemns female infanticide in the Quran itself: "When the female infant, buried alive, is questioned - for what crime was she killed; when the scrolls are laid open; when the World on High is unveiled; when the Blazing Fire is kindled to fierce heat; and when the Garden is brought near - Then shall each soul know what it has put forward. So verily I call (at-Takwir: 8-15).

In fact the Prophet of Islam Muhammad himself was proposed to by his wife Lady Khadijah and on top of that, were then blessed with four daughters, all of whom they cherished dearly despite the overwhelming ill-feelings harboured by the traditional society toward daughters at that point in time.

This honour killing trash has no place in the human world.


----------



## Blindspot (18 Sep 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Honour killings, Sharia law etc are just how it is in many parts of the world, and how things should be in Canada by many who desire such a way of life from whence they came.
> 
> IMHO Canada's internal struggle is yet to come, and the generation which follows will have an up hill battle in many ways.



Well, it's in Toronto and has been for awhile.

http://www.thestar.com/News/GTA/article/285589


----------



## Greymatters (18 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> No need to look at Pakistan for this stuff, just look around lower mainland BC.
> 
> Oh wait, those people come from.........



Seems like too many people bring their 'customs' with them to this country - not all of them benefit our society despite what some HR gurus out there say...


----------



## TN2IC (18 Sep 2008)

Here's a shot in the dark. Just something to think about.


How many Canadians support the death penalty?

Yes, it may be "different", but how different? What is "the law" in Pakistan?



Please don't kill me,
Regards,
Sgt Schultz  ;D


----------



## North Star (18 Sep 2008)

Remember, Pakistan has nukes!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Sep 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Here's a shot in the dark. Just something to think about.
> 
> 
> How many Canadians support the death penalty?
> ...



I think you're comparing apples to.........rocks.

JMHO


----------



## Greymatters (19 Sep 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Here's a shot in the dark. Just something to think about.
> How many Canadians support the death penalty?
> Yes, it may be "different", but how different? What is "the law" in Pakistan?



A big difference between assigning the death penalty to a serial rapist and then the death penalty to a woman wanting to choose her own husband...


----------



## geo (19 Sep 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Here's a shot in the dark. Just something to think about.
> How many Canadians support the death penalty?
> Yes, it may be "different", but how different? What is "the law" in Pakistan?
> Please don't kill me,
> ...


 :bullet:
The law in Pakistan DOES NOT support honour killing.
Just a stuck in the mud legislator that condones it..............


----------



## Snafu-Bar (19 Sep 2008)

In his honour perhaps someone should mistake him for a woman...  :skull:

 Cheers.


----------

